# Is Anyone Affected by Antihistamines??



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Everyone,Just wondering if anyone is affected by Antihistamines-- bowel wise.I suffer from allergies incredibly this season--first time in a long time...but have noticed after taking Allegra, and Walmart Brand- Tylenol allergy and sinus, that I get bowel movements big time. I can't win...and I am sneezing, have watery eyes and my nose constantly itches...







and I am really getting frustrated...Does anyone have any suggestions?ThanksKim P


----------

